# T-maxx Steering



## cajun (Aug 23, 2005)

I have owned my T-Maxx 2.5 for a couple years now. Never really ran it hard due to the steering being "goofy" straight from the box. Had a hard time keeping it straight and turning was sluggish. Well last week I ran it hard... yep .. it's wrecked now. Lower "A" arm and bulkhead are busted. Now what I'd like to do is make the steering better. Does anyone have any suggestions as to better the steering? New "A" arms and bulkhead will be here today, but really need help with the steering. Thanks.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

First of all you need a higher power steering servo. Get one with at least 150-200 in/oz of torque. Next if you don't already have one get a rechargable receiver pack. Alkalines are convienient and all but nothing can replace the power and re-use of rechargables. And last if you want to rid yourself of the servo saver on the servo pick up a steering kit now marketed through Racers Edge (no affiliation with me) but made by Pro-line. These should help with your steering problems.


----------



## cajun (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank You Mr. Ovalman, The servo I have is the Hi-Tec HS-645MG. As for the rechargeable battery, I'll look into that. I think the Pro-Line kit your referring to is the Pro 601900. I've had my eye on that since the wreck. Guess I had better purchase one and get it ordered.


----------



## Airbus (Jan 18, 2009)

a 5 cell rechargeable hump pack fits in the battery box, and get a switch harness with a recharging jack on it....Futaba harnesses are compatible with the Traxxas stuff....

switch harness...

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXH462&P=0

receiver pack...

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHUJ3&P=0

battery cycler....

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXL357&P=0

make sure to order the Futaba charge cords that go with the cycler...

around $100 and you'll never have batter trouble again....If you want, you can use a Hobbico Field charger with the same charge cords and hook it to the battery in your car....The nice thing with the cycler is you can discharge the packs in your truck and your transmitter now and then....


----------

